
Robots are racist and sexist. Just like the people who created them - davidgerard
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/apr/20/robots-racist-sexist-people-machines-ai-language
======
Safety1stClyde
> Robots have been racist and sexist for as long as the people who created
> them have been racist and sexist, because machines can work only from the
> information given to them, usually by the white, straight men who dominate
> the fields of technology and robotics.

Isn't claiming that white straight men are racist and sexist actually racist
and sexist, not to mention "heterophobic" (if that's a word).

~~~
rfz
Non-ironic hypocrisy on The Guardian? I can't believe it.

